# Kayak trailers



## PeterMarch (Jun 14, 2009)

Yesterday's post by skorgard "assembling the fleet" with the yaks loaded prompts me to ask......
Is there anyone out there building a good quality kayak trailer?.....preferably in SA/Adelaide if possible.
I notice Binks Marine now have Hobie trailers listed.....anyone got one?
I also am getting older and am finding it increasingly difficult to load & unload the yak.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

You would probably be best served going to a local trailer maufacturer and asking them to make something to your specs. Custom trailers are pretty common, it's just a matter of finding the right person to build them for you.


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

G/day Pete,
Goto your Quintrex or stacer dealer that's what Skorgards trailer looks like then put a couple of kayak holders on it.

Cheers x carrot grower from Paringa S.A.

Kym.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

flea said:


> G/day Pete,
> 
> Cheers x carrot grower from Paringa S.A.
> 
> Kym.


Hi Kym,
A bit off topic but what do you man by x carrot grower? (I am an x riverlander from Berri, always interested in the latest gos)
Does that mean you will be out there Kayaking again? 
By the way your x blue mojo outback has been in Pt. Lincoln with RobC the last couple of weeks. Hopefully it lived up to past performance.
Best wishes,
Mark


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

G/Day Mark,
I managed a carrot farm up here at Murtho called Amarroo orchards until all the water crap 4 years ago, then I jumped ship next door now I manage 120 acres of vineyard & 100 acres of almonds.

Hopefully @ the end of harvest I will get out a bit more down with you lads.

I had a pm from Rob last night I will let him fill you in on his kayaking, I think you will have to call him Arnold. :lol:

Cheers
Kym.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

PeterMarch said:


> Yesterday's post by skorgard "assembling the fleet" with the yaks loaded prompts me to ask......
> Is there anyone out there building a good quality kayak trailer?.....preferably in SA/Adelaide if possible.
> I notice Binks Marine now have Hobie trailers listed.....anyone got one?
> I also am getting older and am finding it increasingly difficult to load & unload the yak.
> ...


There are any number of options and if you have the time and the skills it can be worthwhile to design and build your own trailer to suit your own requirements. I have tried a couple of different trailer options, the first being adapting a box trailer. This was a fairly radical adaption involving extending the drawbar to 3 meters and although it was effective I moved on to a fully enclosed full custom built trailer designed to fit our kayaks. Weather you choose to buy/build/modify you should find the trailer option a lot easier for loading/unloading but there are some things that you will need to consider. Trailers are not going to be a good option if you are unable or worried about reversing trailers, parking can be a hassel and towing a big trailer on sand can be an issue. I have been using custom modified or custom built trailers for a few years now and the only problem I find is that I keep thinking up new ideas to improve them....

cheers

John


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Over the past 12 months I've modified 2 x box trailers for kayaks - one for myself and I helped Scupper with his. The mods consist of draw bar extension and racks - pretty simple really. 
I reckon the box trailers are good as they enable you to carry all your wet and sandy gear and other bits and pieces without having to carry them in the car. Scupper's is a 6x4 and easilly carries 2 x yaks side by side, plus all our combined gear, esky's etc. My trailer is only a 4x3 and is a good size for a single yak and my gear, although it is difficult to see in the rear view mirrors making it harder to reverse - the only other problem I have encountered is that the trailer being small it is hard to get to stuff in the trailer without removing or shifting the yak. A 6x4 would allow you to carry a yak on one side and give you access to all your gear without having to move the yak. The boat type trailers look the goods, but you do lose out on extra cargo carrying ability.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently bought this trailer from binks, i think this one was a one off though. Its an EZY trailer with the PA cradles 8)

*****


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

BigGee said:


> Samboman said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought this trailer from binks, i think this one was a one off though. Its an EZY trailer with the PA cradles 8)
> ...


Na i meant a one off through Binks in Adelaide  good trailer 

*****


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Go and have a talk to Shane at Binks Somerton Park. One of the nicest retailers I have dealt with. Have seen some nice trailers down there and also thinking along those lines for a year or 2 time.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Can't believe Q fellas are in Belrose. Right next door. Going to buy me a trailer tomorrow. Woot.

Question for those that have one. It appears they are only two tyres wider than a PA. Is this right? Suits my storage space perfectly then!


----------



## xtrafatman (Dec 11, 2012)

hi there, new to this forum so please excuse any poor form, but brendandrage
have you sold your trailer yet? im in the market for one for my PA 12


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Worked for me. Took my existing 7x5 box trailer and got a new tradies top for it . Stores all the yak gear, fishing rods in horizontal racks and room left for swags and tent etc when away for a few days. I have no problem loading the Outback on the ladder racks up top. Simple and effective with all gear stored away under lock and key. Use a cable lock through the Hobie scuppers to lock the yak on top. All safe and sound.


----------

